# Egel im Teich



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2003)

Habe einen großen naturnahen Schwimmteich (ca.220 qm).
Leider habe ich in letzter Zeit sehr viele __ Egel drinnen, die das Badevergnügen doch erheblich trüben. 
Meine Frage: kann mann etwas tun um sie zu dezimieren. zB. wenige Fische einer bestimmten Art einsetzen oder gibt es irgendwelche andere naturnahen Maßnahmen um aus meinem Egelteich wieder einen Schwimmteich zu machen ??


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2003)

Ich würde eher zu MEHR Fischen einer bestimmten Art raten, vorzugsweise SCHLEIEN, die kümmern sich angeblich um den Egelbestand

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2003)

Vielleicht freut sich ja auch ein Arzt in der Nähe, wenn er ein paar von den Tierchen haben darf ;-)

Aber Fische hört sich da wirklich brauchbar an - findet man doch sicher auch im Internet eine Seite über __ Egel und deren Todfeinde - Doogie - haste keinen Link    Obwohl - das findet Alex sicher auch selbst - ist ja kein Kleiner mehr!


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2003)

Ist schwer was über die Dinger zu finden... sie scheinen im Netz viele Freunde aber nur wenig Feinde zu haben...
der einzige brauchbare Hinweis ist hier zu finden:


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2003)

*Ich dummerchen*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hatte erst Engel statt __ Egel gelesen und mich gefragt was da dahinter steckt. Brauch warscheinlich doch ne Brille   

Nun zum Thema. Als ich den Teich angelegt hatte, habe ich Pflanzen aus der freien Natur reingepflanzt und mir dadurch Egel in den Teich geholt, die sich dort prächtig vermehrt haben.
Im gleichen Jahr kamen noch die Fische rein und schon nach einigen Wochen hatte sich die Egel stark dezimiert.
Ich habe schon gelesen, das auch Krebse die Egel vertilken, aber das macht sich im Schwimmteich schlecht *aua*

Als Fischbesatz hatte ich damals unter anderem die von Doogie genannten Schleien und Goldorfen. Ist natürlich auch Gewöhnungssache mit Fischen im Schwimmteich, aber ich finds ganz niedlich...

Einen anderen Tipp hab ich leider auch net.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen

ich glaub mit dem kann ich schon was anfangen, werd einfach mal einen Schleienversuch starten (wenn irgendwo welche zum Auftreiben sind).
Auf jeden Fall dank ich euch für Eure Bemühungen.
Werd auch irgendwann mal posten, obs was gebracht hat.
... da fällt mir ein: kämen auch Kois in Frage ?? Fressen :fastfood:  die auch so was ??


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2003)

ich würde sagen, Kois ab einer bestimmten Größe fressen ALLES
(wäre ein nettes Experiment... wie groß muss ein Koi sein, damit er einen Schaufelraddampfer frisst ?    )

Ich habe eine Fressmaschine unter meinen Kois, der wie ein Müllschlucker mit offenem Maul die Oberfläche abgrast und alles in sich aufnimmt... der allein hat meinen Kaulquappenbestand fast gegen 0 dezimiert

bei kleinen Kois hätte ich die Angst, daß die __ Egel sich an ihnen festsaugen
Es muss also ein Kois sein, der vom Egel schon abbeissen kann, dann würd ich's riskieren

Was meint Stephan? unser frischgebackener Koi-Papa hat mit den Fressgewohnheiten da sicher mehr erfahrung... oder bist schon wieder Koi-Windeln-wechseln ?


----------

